# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] Technics Stereo tuner ST-CA10

## manolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη!!. Το παραπάνω stereo tuner λειτουργεί άψογα κατά τ' άλλα εκτός του ότι τελευταία τα έπαιξε το VFD display. Δεν δείχνει τίποτα. Λειτουργούν μια χαρά όλα τα υπόλοιπα όπως ανέφερα. Τάσεις στο IC που οδηγεί το VFD μετράω, ίσως με μια μικρή διαφορά (π.χ. αντί -27.5V μετράω -26.5V ή αντί -22,5 μετράω -21,3V) που δεν τη θεωρώ σημαντική (Έχω κατεβάσει το service manual). Παρ' όλα αυτά το display δεν δείχνει τίποτα. To θέμα είναι μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, επισκευάζεται;; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## gep58

Τα 3VAC για τα νήματα του VFD υπάρχουν?

----------

ezizu (04-05-21), manolo (06-05-21), mikemtb73 (03-05-21)

----------


## ezizu

Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά!
Απόλυτα σωστό αυτό που έγραψε ο Γιώργος (πολύχρονος και για την ονομαστική σου εορτή).
Με την σειρά μου να προσθέσω ότι η τροφοδοσία για τα νήματα της οθόνης στο tuner, παρέχεται από τον  ενισχυτή (SE-CA10) του στερεοφωνικού συστήματος.
Οπότε πέρα από τους ελέγχους - μετρήσεις που θα πρέπει να γίνουν στο tuner (ST-CA10), ίσως  χρειαστεί να γίνουν έλεγχοι- μετρήσεις και στο μηχάνημα του ενισχυτή (SE-CA10).

----------


## manolo

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά. Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και πάλι! Σόρρυ για την καθυστέρηση αλλά είχα και κάποια άλλα θέματα και το ξαναέπιασα σήμερα. Λοιπόν τα 3VAC με το πολύμετρο στα πινς 1 και 57 του VFD δεν έρχονται. Εκεί μετράω 0.6 με 0.8VAC. Όχι παραπάνω. Όμως στα άκρα των πυκνωτών C601 και C602 πάνω στο board που αφορούν το AC power supply μετράω 11.6V AC έκαστος.

----------


## manolo

Απ΄όσο βλέπω στο schematic οι τάσεις AC στα άκρα των πυκνωτών 601 και 602 είναι σωστές (συγκεκριμένα λέει για 11V AC) αλλά τώρα ψάχνομαι να βρω από που θα πάρω τα 3V AC.

----------


## manolo

Επίσης οι DC τάσεις είναι σωστές. Κάτι που περίμενα αφού όλα τα άλλα όπως ανέφερα δουλεύουν κανονικά..

----------


## manolo

Μια τάση μόνο DC είναι λίγο ύποπτη. Συγκεκριμένα στο Q907 που βρίσκεται πάνω στο board που είναι το FL display στον συλλέκτη αντί να είναι 5V όπως λέει το schematic είναι 4.3, με 4.4V. Οι τάσεις στη βάση είναι 4.65 (4.6 στο σχηματικό) και -28.3V (-27.5 στο σχηματικό). Δεν πιστεύω όμως ότι αυτές οι μικρές διαφορές δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς στο σχηματικό δεν φαίνεται - ενώ έχει διάφορα test points και για την 11V AC τάση - που μπορώ να μετρήσω τα 3V AC..

----------


## ezizu

Την τάση για τα νήματα μπορείς να την μετρήσεις ανάμεσα στα pin 19 - 20 του connector JK603  που συνδέεται η καλωδιοταινία που έρχεται από τον ενισχυτή SE-CA10 ). Βασικά, στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα, υπάρχουν κάποιες ασφαλειο -αντιστάσεις  και κάποιοι ηλ. πυκνωτές που πρέπει να ελέγξεις .

----------

manolo (06-05-21)

----------


## manolo

Update: Σήφη σ' ευχαριστώ!. Λοιπόν παιδιά τώρα το απόγευμα που κάθησα με ηρεμία και διάβασα το σχηματικό, μπόρεσα και έβγαλα άκρη. Όντως Σήφη έχεις δίκιο, στα pins 19, 20 μετράς τα 3VAC για το FL901 (VFD display). Τελικά άλλαξα δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς (μάλλον ο C656 έκανε τη δουλειά) και είδα φως στο display!. Δεν είναι πολύ δυνατό βέβαια - πιθανώς έχει να κάνει και με τη παλαιότητα - αλλά βλέπεις κανονικά και ευανάγνωστα. Το περίεργο είναι ότι τώρα στον connector CN901A στα πινς 19 και 20 που οδηγούν τα νήματα μετράω τώρα 4.6V AC αντί 3V AC. Γιατί άραγε; ίσως κάποιος διαιρέτης έχει ανοίξει;;; Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## ezizu

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα με την τάση 4,6V AC που μετράς (ενημερωτικά, η αρχική τάση AC για τα νήματα, που βγάζει το αντίστοιχο δευτερεύων τύλιγμα του μ/τ, είναι γύρω στα 7,5 - 8V, η οποία μειώνεται στην πορεία μέσω πυκνωτών, τρανζίστορ και αντιστάσεων ).
 Θα σου πρότεινα να αλλάξεις επίσης , (μαζί με τον C656 που άλλαξες ήδη ) και τον C715 λόγω αντίστοιχης παλαιότητας, που βρίσκεται όμως στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή (SE-CA10)  και να ελέγξεις προληπτικά το κύκλωμα με τα τρανζίστορ Q755, Q756 (και τις αντιστάσεις που έχουν σχέση με τα συγκεκριμένα τρανζίστορ) που βρίσκονται επίσης στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή.
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------

manolo (06-05-21)

----------


## manolo

Σήφη σ' ευχαριστώ για τη πρότασή σου. Όντως έλεγξα και τον ενισχυτή (SE-CA10) και άλλαξα και δύο ασφαλειοαντιστάσεις που μου φάνηκαν ταλαιπωρημένες (φαινόταν από το μαύρισμα στο βακελίτη ότι αναπτύσσουν υψηλές θερμοκρασίες) αν και μετρούσα σχεδόν κανονικά την ονομαστική τιμή των Ωμ. Εν πάση περιπτώσει το μηχάνημα (το display δηλαδή) τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------

